# Help with the CVA Apollo. regarding powder charge.



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I have my brothers old muzzle loader an Apollo with the cap style inline ignition system. I have used it a few times but just with the powder charge that he had it set at. The tool for measureing it has not realy marking on it so I have no idea what charge it is. I would like to come up with a good charge for this gun but dont know what the safe levels are. I would really like to use pellets for powder with the 44 cal bullets I use with the plastic covers that go around them ( the green ones) if you know what Im talking about. 
The gun is 50 Cal. 
Anyone able to offer any insight? I dont have the manual when I got the gun I got his "box of stuff" powder balls and so on but no manual.


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

my Thompson 50 uses 80 to 100 grains if that helps. pellets are usually 50 grains each Dan


----------



## Dormin (Sep 7, 2004)

Contact CVA for info.
www.CVA.com
send email to [email protected]
call them at 770-449-4687


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Looks like I can go up to 100 and have been using 80 at this point. I think I will stick with 80 and see if the groups hold tight. 
Anyone know if pyrodex looses anything as it ages mine is probably 8 years old.


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

Almost the same gun..different model year..different name.

The warranty book states...

.50 round ball min. 50 grains of powder max. 100 grains
.50 conical ( I use) min. 50 grains max 100 grains
.50 sabot min. 50 grains max 90 grains

(book don't cover the newer .45 cal sabot made for .50 cal muzzleloaders..sorry)

I use the conical bullet with 90 grains of powder and Love this load. Very accurate at 100 yrds...sight in 1" high. Excellent knock down power too.

I use my pyrodex powder year after year. Of course a bottle of powder usually last me 3 yrs...

Good luck


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

Buy a small NEW bottle of powder and mix with your old. This will ensure the ignition of your old powder...once it lights, it should still work??


----------



## muzzymike (Sep 1, 2001)

be very careful with that gun. they had a recall due to several blowing up. i had one and they sent me a replacement barrel. call cva with the serial number to find out if you should shoot it at all. this was before the magnum load craze also, so i would shudder to think of what could happen with a 150 grain load when normal 100 grain loads were blowing up the guns.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I have an older CVA Appolo 90 myself and love it! The max charge recommended is 120gr. but I found 90 to give me the best groups.

FYI: If you ever have mis-fires with your caps, you will have to stretch the spring so it hits harder. These guns have week springs and loose tension easily so I used to strech mine before every season and havent had a mis-fire since.


CB


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I checked the serial number its not in the recal. I am holding good groups with 80 grains so Im going to stick with that. I had the cap not fire the gun this year the first shot after clearing the niple it was fine. I have shot all the powder I had so im going to get some new powder and clean up the gun and double check a group of 3. If all is well Ill clean it again put a shot through it and it will be ready for season.
Thanks for the tip on the springs I noticed they were weak.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I converted mine to a shotgun primer for about $30. the best money I have ever spent. NOOOOOOO MIsFires. 

90grain is the best. gives good power and releases what you don't need.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

I would strongly suggest you convert to 209 shotshell primers. There is no reason in the world to stick with those percussion caps. Just begging for a misfire.

I shoot the CVA MagBolt 150 with the exact same sabot/bullet combination with 90 grains of loose Pyrodex. With a scope, I can get 1" or so groups at 100 yards pretty consistently.

Good luck,
Byron


----------



## Murph (Jan 19, 2003)

I have a .54 cal. Appollo with a replacement barrel and shoot 240 grain sabots. I too have the best grouping with 90 grains of pyrodex. Luckily I've never had a misfire with the percussion caps.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Make sure you clean it completely after shooting it....don't let it sit for too long or you'll have lots of problems. These guns need to be cleaned thoroughly after each outing. Site it in with a clean barrel and you won't have to worry about point of impact changing out of a clean gun. I run 2 wet patches and one dry patch through my gun after every shot, even in the field....consistancy is the key to muzzleloading accuracy.

If you leave the gun dirty for an extended period of time(s), expect lots of corrosion problems....and/or plan on throwing the gun out if the barrel gets pitted badly


----------

